# What is" American Pattern File"?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking at buying a new set of files.
On Amazon they have sets that are advertized as " American Pattern File". Nicholson Mill Hand File, American Pattern
What is American Pattern?
Which brand of file do you like the best?
Thanks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=30288&cat=1,42524

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=53823&cat=1,42524

These are held in high regard, of which I have neither. Shinto rasp and knock 
offs of the original work well for me.

Auriou rasps sure are tempting though.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Bert 
I have a Nicholson pattern makers file #49 and it's great for lots of shaping operations it cuts fast but smooth.
Because of there shaps the files in the second link looks like they would be great to have if they cut like my pattern maker file.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am not looking for wraps but for files, for metal.
I have hand stitched wraps that I bring with me from home ( France)

Did you ever hear of and look at Liogier hand stitched wraps?

http://www.hand-stitched-rasp-riffler.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_pzK2Ei19t4

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/tool-test-liogier-hand-cut-rasps

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/liogier-hand-stiched-rasp-pass-around-t56092.html

Noel Liogier is personal friend.

In my opinion they are are superior to Auriou


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Bert, do you mean rasps? I'm not familiar with the term "wraps". Just wonderin'.
Bill


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, rasps. sorry.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of Nicolson pattern maker's rasps and they
are cool, but spendy when new.

I'm real impressed with Iwasaki files (Woodcraft has them),
they cut faster and cleaner than the rasps I have used.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

All of my files are USA made Nicholson and I have been happy with them. The new stock files are from Mexico or Brazil.

I recommend visiting the local hardware store and picking through the stock to get any USA made files that are left.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

There are two schemes or standards for categorizing files and the coarse/fine grades, Swiss pattern and American pattern. Swiss pattern are also longer and thinner, come in more gradations, and the standard requires higher tolerances.

That does not mean that old American-made Nicholsons are not good files, btw. For modern choices, the Swiss-pattern Grobets are far better than anything Nicholson makes now.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Arminiusm thank you for your answer, this is what I was looking for.


----------

